

My first edtech startup - Feedback - anwaar

MyKitaab offers students to make an interactive notebook for themselves.. they can add content like photos , videos , text etc from any source and add it to their interactive notebook. They can highlight the main points and much more.
======
volkan_akkus_tr
You didn't develop anything and you are sharing your idea, right ? Aren't you
afraid that someone will steal it ? How do you feel about it ?

~~~
anwaar
Development is under way. No I am not.. What if they steal it.. because it is
the execution that matters.

~~~
volkan_akkus_tr
I did not mean to offend you. I have an start-up idea and I have asked your
opinion. You have proved my idea.

Thank you and wish you successes.

------
zachlatta
Kind of like Google Docs but less restrained? I like it.

~~~
anwaar
It's more like Evernote for studying.. If you like it , here's the site to
signup : mykitaabhq.com

